# Did you ever have washing Machines like this?



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...Finally got round to doing some washing...Problem is the spindle moves back and forward but not under load... when I put my hand on it it stops ..Same result when the Agitator is on it...I cannot recall how they drive underneath but its too late to have a look tonight..In the morning yes... but I though somebody might know so I get a flying start when I wake up...

I thought these things never broke down ..Its probably nearly older than I am....thats the problem being in a Scottish populated town many years ago..i hate spending money... Regards Ron


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Would be nice to know what it is......other than being a washing machine. Who is the maker and what model is it?? Serial number should give a clue to the year of manufacture.

My family has been traced to Scotland and some guy named Egbert. I am so frugal I dust off my paper plate if it only held some toast or a sandwich.....I set it aside and use it again.....:laugh: If you really hate parting with your money you can head down to the riverbank and beat your clothes on a rock.......:rofl:

Not sure what drive your washer employs.....that's a vintage machine. Mine has plastic "dogs" that have to be replaced from time to time. The agitator drive is a 'ratchet' type and only moves in one direction with a jerky motion.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

the old wringer types are very reliable, but since you don't often find them less than 50 years old....
If it's the type that uses a lever to engage the agitator, it's often belt drive and also uses a 'clutch' to engage. On a few it is a pressure plate clutch (as used in automobiles), on most they are sliding 'dog' clutches. 
Check the belt for glazing or stretching, replace it and de-glaze the pulleys. If it's the pressure type clutch they often use cork as a friction material, if that's glazed, use 100 grit fine sandpaper and knock the glaze off, then use a finer grit to smooth it. If it's worn out, buy a sheet of quality gasket cork and replace it. 
with either clutch type, make sure the linkage is adjusted correctly, and belt tension is good.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ..Unfortunately I cannot find a makers name ...I have used this machine for years and the only thing that worked was the agitator which worked via a side lever...I fed water via a bucket and it emptied via a bike tyre tube by gravity when I pulled a "plug" from the tube ???
Looking underneath there is what appears to be an enclosed gearbox (no belts etc ) but that is really not worth taking apart even if I could....it was working last time I did washing but clearly its not properly engaging the agitator via the lever??? Regards Ron


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

the cone shaped nut on the agitator shaft should be tight. the agitator should have teeth that engage matching teeth on the shaft. If it's been run for any time with the nut loose the teeth may have worn enough that they no longer engage correctly.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Many thanks ..I finally solved the problem?? I bought another washing machine today from a local charity shop....I will try and take the old one apart to see if I can establish whats wrong with it...but I think you have hit the nail on the head ..Plus its like me its so old its given up...Cheers Ron


----------

